# concrete ground



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

well, since the snows are moving quick and the ground in SD is still hard as concrete lets talk about what you are doing and have found to be the best way to get holes in the frozen ground.

cordless drills?? 
what about that sillosock punch, anybody tried it?
put them in corn stalks..

I've used drills and as long as drill bit I can find... hoping somebody has a better method.


----------



## goosecrew (Mar 9, 2011)

Drilled a lot of holes this year also. Cordless drills and masonry/concrete bits worked the best for us. Good luck


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Nothing worse than battling that dang hard ground when trying to get stakes in. Absolutely drives me crazy! Something that normally rolls along without a hitch turns to a nightmare when the ground is frozen. The guys with the full bodies and ring bases will have the upper hand when it comes to spread setting for a bit. Pry can drive right into the fields as well.


----------



## mrdux (Feb 5, 2014)

I built some T-handle punches out of 1/2" rebar some time ago. They have a foot peg 4-5 inches above the tip that helps. We also drilled lots of holes this year.

One thing you sillosock guys need to watch is several of my decoys that are more than a couple of years old and have the stakes that are not looped have had the stakes poked all the way thru the top of the coroplast body. Once the stake is moved by frozen ground, they loosten up badly and may pull out when taken out of the field. We sure don't need any bad publicity from leaving stakes in farmer's fields.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Sillosock punch works well if you have someone to put the decoys in the hole after you punch the hole. Otherwise, it is very very time consuming doing it with 1 person. If it's really frozen to where the Sillosocks won't go in, we'll use mainly cornstalks and punch some into the ground to break up the "row" look. Sillosocks are the best for frozen ground. Second would be Deadlys. Whiterocks are the worst for frozen ground and they will not go in until the ground is completely thawed without punching or pounding holes. In fact, I'll probably sell the Whiterocks because of this once the season is over and buy more Sillosocks. To you guys up north, make sure to add a lot of time for setting up with the frozen ground and come prepared to punch/drill holes somehow.

Alex


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

After last year fighting with hard ground all last year. I am glad I made the switch to Dakota Fullbodys with ring bases.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If I could afford, haul, and store them, I'd run fullbodies too.

Alex


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I run fullbodys so I can use round bases.


----------

